

"PairP" – a new collaborative/note taking tool - ngduc
http://pairp.com

======
ngduc
Hope this website helps you taking daily notes quickly & easily or collaborate
with other people on the same document. I appreciate any feedbacks,
suggestions. Thanks.

~~~
bthn
why not sockets?

~~~
ngduc
socket is powerful but it's not stable/supported by all browsers. maybe in the
near future, I'll switch to socket. Thanks.

